# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  حلى الكاسآت ألذ من كده مافيش *ــــــ^

## امنيات مجروحه

سلام من الرحمن يحفكم أعزآئي
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
مرحباااا للغاليين 
كيفكم وحشتوني كثير
اليوم وبعد غياب رجعت  وجايبه لكم حلى رهيييييييييب ومآآآآآره لذيذ من دياتي الحلوه

.
.
( حـــــــــلى الكـــــــاســــــآت )
المقادير : الطبقة الأولى
2 باكيت بسكويت الشاي < مطحون
علبة حليب سائل صغيره
زبده << طبعاً نذوبهاوتقريباً نستخدم نصفها أو أكثر " حسب ما يرغب كل شخص



وهذا البسكويت بعد الطحن 



نخلط البسكويت مع الزبدة المذوبة والحليب جيداً << أنا وضعت تقريباً ثلاث أرباع العلبه 
ثم توضع في الكاسات هييييك 



وهنا خلصنا الكميه 


ونجي للطبقة الثانية :


2 قشطه
1 دريم ويب
4 ملعقتين كاكاو أو أكثر 
3 ملاعق نسكافيه أو حسب الرغبه 
.
تخلط جيداً مع بعض وتوضع فوق الطبقة الأولى هيييك
نسيت أصورها بعد الخلط لكن كذا شكلها 



ومن ثم توضع في الفريزر حتى تجمد الطبقة الثانيه 
وهذه وهي دآخل الفريزر << يااحليلهم مبسوطين مو حنا عندنا حررررر


والآن نجي لمقادير الطبقة الثالثة :
علبة حليب نستله محلى كبيره 
وعلبة كيري < 6 حبات 


والطريقه / 
تخلط في خلاط الكيك جيداً هيك


وثم توضع فوق الطبقة الثانية 
وهذا شكلها 


وهنا في الفريزر 


وبعد ما تجمد طبقة الكريمه نخرجها 
حتى نزينها وأنتي وذوقك وأفكارك 


وهذه كذا طريقه عملتها 


شوفو عن قرب شكثر هي مغريه اممممم  :toung: 


وهذه نصيبي من الحلى يمي يمي شوووو لزيز  :wacko: 


جربوه ترآه طعمه جناااااااان ومميز كتير
وعوافي على قلبي وقلوب اللي أكلوه
وكل عام وأنتم بخير وسلامه 
نسألكم الدعاء 
موفقين






{ الشيف أمنيات }
 :embarrest:

----------

أم علي الأكبر (09-18-2010), 

ليلاس (08-08-2010), 

ايات الروح (08-04-2010), 

شذى الزهراء (08-04-2010), 

عفاف الهدى (08-30-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركآآته*
*ياهلا وغلآ بالحلى كله*
*آهليييييييين بآمنيااات ..اسفرت وأمطرت* 
*اليوم القسسم منووور طلع آمنياات موجوده*
*وش هالذوووق الحلووو وويش هالحلى الرهييييييب*
*بصرآآآآحه اشتهيت مررره اذوووقه*
*فنآانه رهيييبه ماشااء الله عليكِ*
*ربي يسلم الآياااآدي ع هييييك وصف شهي ولذييييذ*
*الله يعطيكِ الف الف عآآـافيه*
*ودوووم اني بانتظااار اشهى الآكلات*
*نتعلم منكِ ورانا زوج ^ـــ** 
*ماننحرم وجودكِ و جودكِ*
*حمآاكِ المولى عزيزتي* 
*تقبلي التحايآآ*

----------

امنيات مجروحه (08-08-2010)

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

الله شكله تجنن يسلموو  شهيتني وجوعتيني هههههه

تحيااتي :)

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركآآته*
> *ياهلا وغلآ بالحلى كله*
> 
> *آهليييييييين بآمنيااات ..اسفرت وأمطرت* 
> *اليوم القسسم منووور طلع آمنياات موجوده*
> *وش هالذوووق الحلووو وويش هالحلى الرهييييييب*
> *بصرآآآآحه اشتهيت مررره اذوووقه*
> *فنآانه رهيييبه ماشااء الله عليكِ*
> *ربي يسلم الآياااآدي ع هييييك وصف شهي ولذييييذ*
> ...



*
**  يااااهلا والله غاليتي شذى 
النور نورك حبيبتي ألف شكر للترحيب الذوق يا صاحبة الذوق كله
ما تقصرين والله 
ربي يسلم قلبك ويحفظك 
وإن شاء الله ننزل لكم شيء جديد 
أيوه وأنتي لازم تعلمي ورآكي زواج 
ربي يوفق لك ويسعدك أيامك 
يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه 
وما ننحرم من هالطله الحلوووه
كل المودة



أمنيات 

*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> الله شكله تجنن يسلموو  شهيتني وجوعتيني هههههه
> 
> تحيااتي :)






*ياهلا ومرحباااااا عزيزتي خادمة المجتبى*
*مشكوره للتواجد والتعقيب* 
*ما ننحرم منك ياااعسل*
*يعطيكِ العافيه*
*مودتي*



*أمنيات*
*
*

----------


## ليلاس

*الشكل روووووعهـ ..*

*و الطعم أكييييد أروع ..*

*تسلم الأيــــــــآدي حبوبـهـ ..*

*عليكم بـــ آلف عآـآفية ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..}*

----------

امنيات مجروحه (08-30-2010)

----------


## عنيده

هلاا و غلا امنيات ..

جد شكله فضيع و لا و انا صايمه ..

حسرتيني ..

المووهم راح احفظها و اول يوم رمضان _اسويها_ باذن الله ..

يعطيج العافيه ..

موفقه ..

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> *الشكل روووووعهـ ..*
> 
> *و الطعم أكييييد أروع ..*
> 
> *تسلم الأيــــــــآدي حبوبـهـ ..*
> 
> *عليكم بـــ آلف عآـآفية ..*
> 
> *لا خلا ولا عدم ..}*



*ياهلا ومرحباا غاليتي : ليلاس
نورتي الموضوع ألف شكر للإطلالة الرائعة 
أيوه الطعم بصراحه عذاااااب 
جربيها وأدعي لي 
يسلم قلبك ويحميكِ 
كل المودة




أمنيات
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*خيو امنيات داني بكتبه الحين 
وان شاء الله اسويه 

واخبركم بالذي صار

حرمصتيني كتير
*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

يمممممم يممممم << خلاااص جعت ..
يسلمو خيتو امنيات مجروحه 
عوافي ع قلوبكم ..
تحياتيـ .. ^_^

----------


## أم غدير

*عزيزتي*

*ماشاءالله وااااااااجد روووووعه*

*تسلمي وتسلم ديااااتك ياااارب*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> هلاا و غلا امنيات ..
> 
> جد شكله فضيع و لا و انا صايمه ..
> 
> حسرتيني ..
> 
> المووهم راح احفظها و اول يوم رمضان _اسويها_ باذن الله ..
> 
> يعطيج العافيه ..
> ...




*  اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد 

هلا ومية غلا / عنيده 
نورتي المطرح يالغلا  
حيآكِ ربي كل يوم 
تسلمين والله لكلامك الحلوووو والذوق 
أتمنى يعجبك بعد التجربة وعوافي عليكِ 
ما ننحرم منك يااارب
تحياتي


أمنيات
*

----------


## دلع وحبي ولع

ياعلى ويش نويه علينا  شكلش نويه علينا نتفخ انصير بتمبه ><><><هب الله يستر على حاناا 
كل يوم ولايابو الينا حلى غير شكل >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>هههههههه

ياستر ستر >>عزالله بنشيل كرشتنا بعربنه زي سيد شطيره الي في باباي ههههه 
يسلموحبيبتي شكله ادوخ ادوخ :weird:  :weird:  :weird:

----------


## jesoo

شكله لذيذ بزياده .. 
حفظته عندي لأهميته القصوى 

لك الشكر ع الوصفه ^^

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

مشكورة اختي على الوصفة 

بنتي صار لها فترة تدور حلى كاسات تبغيني أسويه 

سلمت يداكِ

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> *خيو امنيات داني بكتبه الحين 
> وان شاء الله اسويه 
> 
> واخبركم بالذي صار
> 
> حرمصتيني كتير
> *



؛ .
*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآلِ محمد

هلا ومية مرحباااا عفاف الهدى 
تشكرات للتواجد الحلو وأسعدني أنه عجبك غالية 
تسلمين للتعقيب 
وربي يعطيكِ العافية*

----------


## لمعة

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاااته 

هلا ومرحبا فيك يالغلا  


يه يه وش ذاا الحلا ؟!

يم يم لزيز  وأحلى من كذه مافيه !

تسلم ديااااتك ياحلوه على هالحلا

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاااته 
> 
> هلا ومرحبا فيك يالغلا  
> 
> 
> يه يه وش ذاا الحلا ؟!
> 
> يم يم لزيز  وأحلى من كذه مافيه !
> 
> تسلم ديااااتك ياحلوه على هالحلا



؛ .
*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآلِ محمد

يااااهلا وغلا فيكِ عيوني " لمعه " 
حيآكِ نورتي المطرح ^^ 
تسلمين يا قلبي ما تقصرين كلك ذوق وحلا 
أيوه كثير لذيذ وسهل التحضير
تشكرآت لتوآجدك الحلوووو 
تحياتي لروحكِ*

----------

